# New Zealand to ban cigarettes for future generations



## Hooked (9/12/21)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-59589775
9 Dec. 2021

"New Zealand will ban the sale of tobacco to its next generation, in a bid to eventually phase out smoking.

Anyone born after 2008 will not be able to buy cigarettes or tobacco products in their lifetime, under a law expected to be enacted next year. "We want to make sure young people never start smoking," Health Minister Dr Ayesha Verall said.

The move is part of a sweeping crackdown on smoking announced by New Zealand's health ministry on Thursday...

New Zealand is determined to achieve a national goal of reducing its national smoking rate to 5% by 2025, with the aim of eventually eliminating it altogether....

As part of the crackdown announced on Thursday, the government also introduced major tobacco controls - including significantly restricting where cigarettes can be sold to remove them from supermarkets and corner stores.

The number of shops authorised to sell cigarettes will be drastically reduced to under 500 from about 8,000 now, officials say.

In recent years, vaping - smoking e-cigarettes which produce a vapour that also delivers nicotine - has become far more popular among younger generations than cigarettes. New Zealand health authorities warn however, that vaping is not harmless. Researchers have found hazardous, cancer-causing agents in e-cigarette liquids as well.

But in 2017 the country adopted vaping as a pathway to helping smokers quit tobacco."

Reactions: Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (9/12/21)

Hooked said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-59589775
> Researchers have found hazardous, cancer-causing agents in e-cigarette liquids as well.



Nice article and then they f****d it up.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

